

Stronger, Better, Faster Design with CSS3 - cwan
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/12/16/stronger-better-faster-design-with-css3/

======
nar
This article seems confusing, they are using the browser specific
implementations of CSS3 and passing it off as the standard naming (eg. box-
shadow vs -webkit-box-shadow) without saying anything about it.

